# Delonghi PrimaDonna S Deluxe



## Mariopaolo (Oct 15, 2020)

I hope someone can advise....

My machine packed up and was not producing steam, had an insurance policy on it and to cut a long story short-ish the repairers were useless, 3 months later the machine came back to me damaged but with a new infuser unit and a general overhaul however...

I began to get a message asking to "fill the water circuit" simple enough to sort but when it happened again I realised that the machine was not telling me when the water resevoir was empty or low...

I checked online and was advised it may have been the flow meter which made some sense to me so I changed it, it has not solved the issue....

Now having read more it appears it may be:

Reed Sensor

Pump

Meccano Valve (although am i wrong in thinking this is part of the infuser set up ?)

Answers on a postcard please & thanks in advance


----------



## travellingkiwi (Apr 7, 2017)

Ah! I have one of these.

It'll probably be the sensor. Or just wants a rest (Yeah, seriously)...

About £5 online IIRC. Mine did the same thing over the summer. I had to resort to a cafetière while I waited for the party to arrive (1 week). Then I switched it on to check and it worked fine. It has for the last 3 months since then, and I still haven't had to swap out the sensor... It's sitting next to my desk waiting for it to go again.


----------



## Mariopaolo (Oct 15, 2020)

travellingkiwi said:


> Ah! I have one of these.
> 
> It'll probably be the sensor. Or just wants a rest (Yeah, seriously)...
> 
> About £5 online IIRC. Mine did the same thing over the summer. I had to resort to a cafetière while I waited for the party to arrive (1 week). Then I switched it on to check and it worked fine. It has for the last 3 months since then, and I still haven't had to swap out the sensor... It's sitting next to my desk waiting for it to go again.


 So you think its the Reed Sensor ? do you have a link of where I can pick one up ?


----------



## travellingkiwi (Apr 7, 2017)

I got mine from here. £5.74, but delivery was £4.50... A tenner all told.

https://www.4delonghi.co.uk/coffee-maker/coffee-maker/catalogue.pl?path=606454,640993

H


----------

